# Filtern von Farben



## Oxygen (9. Mai 2001)

Wie kann ich eine (oder auch mehrere) Farben au einer Ebene rausfiltern?Ich hab das schon mit diesem Magic Tool versucht, mit dem kann ich aber nicht alles Filtern...

Noch ne Frage: Ich suche immernoch ein Tool zum ausschneiden, mit dem ich immer einzelne Markierungen setze, die dann mit Linien verbunden werden usw... und ich so dann den Berreich der innerhalb dieser linien liegt markiert hab und Ausschneiden kann...

PS: Ich bin noch recht neu auf diesem Gebiet... danke


----------



## Kugu (9. Mai 2001)

Bei den Farben kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. 

Zum Markieren so wie du es beschrieben hast würde ich es mit dem "Polygon-Lasso" (L) versuchen. 
Einfach lange auf das Lasso Werkzeug klicken (Taste halten) und dann dort auswählen. Verstanden


----------



## Oxygen (9. Mai 2001)

Mh... ne, das mit dem Lasso kannt ich schon, das is aber zu ungenau, thx trozdem...


----------



## Oxygen (10. Mai 2001)

och menno, bitte helft mir doch...


----------



## Oxygen (10. Mai 2001)

> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Kugu _
> *Bei den Farben kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.
> 
> Zum Markieren so wie du es beschrieben hast würde ich es mit dem "Polygon-Lasso" (L) versuchen.
> ...



Oh, sorry, du hattest doch recht... Es war das Lasso... mein Fehler, danke... aber was is mit dem Farbenfiltern?


----------



## Oxygen (16. Mai 2001)

Farben Filtärn - Farben Filtärn - Farben Filtärn - Farben Filtäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääärn

Menno... das wirds in Photoshop dochwohl geben.... :|


----------



## oezer (16. Mai 2001)

erklär das mal einen newbie... was genau willst du machen, ich hab das da oben nicht ganz nachvollziehen können  

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Oxygen (16. Mai 2001)

Also, ich hab ne Ebene, sagen wir mal Ebene0  und auf der is n Bild, und ich will jetzt, dass alle die Pixel, die z.B. einen bestimmten Blauton haben, aus dieser Ebene entfernt werden..., oder zumindest unsichtbar sind.... das muss doch irgendwie zumachen sein...  
Wenn ich das mit dem MagicTool versuche, markiert der immer nur einen Berreich der diese Farbe hat, aber nicht alle Pixel auf dem gesammten Bild die diese Frabe haben... (und jeden Pixel einzeln zu markieren is doch relativ umständlich  )
Ich hoffe das war verständlich, bin nich so gut im erklären


----------



## Bart Simpson (16. Mai 2001)

nach dem Zauberstab Auswahl -> Ähnliches auswählen

Oder du versucht mal ich in die Kanäle rein zu fuchsen...

Bart


----------



## oezer (16. Mai 2001)

also mir ist eines aufgefallen.

bsp. ich habe eine ebene01 und darauf ist ein bild und als farben hab ich bsp. schwarz und weiss angewählt wobei schwarz background color ist, wähle ich mit dem magic tool ein bereich aus und drücke 'entf' dann füllt er mir die fläche mit dem background color schwarz. Dazu habe ich das so gemacht das ich meistens wenn es ganz dringend ist dieses bild dupliziere und die auswahl immer noch dran lasse wie sie ist und dann drücke ich 'entf' und siehe da der gewählte bereich ist dann transparenz und damit kann ich dann arbeiten....

probiere mal das aus.

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

